# Renewal Time! 19 Year old



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Hi, got my renewal through today.
Currently have a Admiral multicar policy, Me, my mum and my dad (divorced) on my 1.6 16v Megane Coupe and My mum only on her MINI Cooper S.

Renewal come through for mine as £1186
Renewal for my mum's as £449 
This is as a multicar.

Got a quote on confused.com for my Megane without multicar from Admiral for £900 odd! Cheeky beggars sticking the renewal up as per usual 

My question is - do people generally find Multicar Policies drop the prices that much? I tried to get a quote straight from admiral for another multicar but it spotted i was already a customer :lol:

Also any other companies who are good for younger drivers? 19 with 2 years NCB.

I had one with a tracker for my first year's insurance on my old Megane (also a 1.6 16v) which was £2500, would have been £4700 without a tracker?!? MADNESS!! Also with the tracker ... never again! The man came and hacked my interior to pieces and it knew what speed i was going!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Give them a call and they should reduce it for you. Exactly the same thing happened to me at renewal (quoted me over £2k with multi car, quote via comparethemarket without multi car was £1800). 

I phoned them up and told them how I was getting cheaper quotes and how I wasn't impressed seen as I've been with them for 3 years and after 30mins I got the quote down to £1200.


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Give them a call and they should reduce it for you. Exactly the same thing happened to me at renewal (quoted me over £2k with multi car, quote via comparethemarket without multi car was £1800).
> 
> I phoned them up and told them how I was getting cheaper quotes and how I wasn't impressed seen as I've been with them for 3 years and after 30mins I got the quote down to £1200.


Cheers i'll give it a go. I hate insurance!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jbenekeorr said:


> Cheers i'll give it a go. I hate insurance!!


Give the UK call centre number a ring, they're a lot better :thumb:


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Give the UK call centre number a ring, they're a lot better :thumb:


Will do - whenever i've spoken to insurance companies before they've refused to budge. Maybe i'll open up a can of whoop ass on them :lol: or cry...


----------

